# To All The Jews Here...



## Pisis (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 4, 2007)

And Happy Hanukkah Pisis!

Although I was raised in a christian household, it was always made clear that my ancestry was Jewish - my brother's deceased wife was Jewish and he still attends synagogue once and a while.

Shalom!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2007)

I second that Pisis....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2007)

I am not Jewish but I will wish you all a Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have my Hanukkah cookies on my desk at work to munch on.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 4, 2007)

We will light the first candle tonight as well. Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 4, 2007)

What's Hanukkah?


----------



## Pisis (Dec 4, 2007)

Hanukkah Samecah and Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 4, 2007)

Marcel said:


> What's Hanukkah?


Hanukkah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marcel (Dec 4, 2007)

Ah, Happy Hanukkah to you then, Pisis


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Hanukkah, Pisis and any friends I have on the forum who are Jewish.

Charles


----------



## Pisis (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Hanukkah u Jewish Bastards.... (We always got more toys than the Jewish kids hehe)

Origins of the holiday

Hanukkah, from the Hebrew word for "dedication" or "consecration", marks the re-dedication of the Temple in Jerusalem after its desecration by the forces of Antiochus IV and commemorates the "miracle of the container of oil." According to the Talmud, at the re-dedication following the victory of the Maccabees over the Seleucid Empire, there was only enough consecrated olive oil to fuel the eternal flame in the Temple for one day. Miraculously, the oil burned for eight days, which was the length of time it took to press, prepare and consecrate fresh olive oil.


----------



## Erich (Dec 4, 2007)

and one day the Temple will be rebuilt and the Muslims all over the world are going to totally freak, so with that Pisis I hope you are still alive during the dedication of the "neu" Temple. for me I would luv to see it and attend first hand but I'll probably be off this planet way out yonder through the sphere riding my 15,000 dollar road bike putting on hard core miles............. yeah that's how to do it.

Happy H ~ my Jewish friend's


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2007)

Being with all guys there I wish you dear friend Happy Hanukkah !!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2007)

My pre-wife is Jewish and we just lit the candles. We celebrate both holidays - my kids love it!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 4, 2007)

Njaco said:


> My pre-wife ....



 Ive never heard a fiance reffered to as that!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2007)

8) I think its better than the name I call my ex.


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 4, 2007)

Njaco said:


> 8) I think its better than the name I call my ex.



BBBAAAAAAAAMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Hanukkah Pisis


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 5, 2007)

happy hanukkah to everyone that celebrates it here


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 5, 2007)

Happy Hanukah!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 5, 2007)

Erich said:


> and one day the Temple will be rebuilt and the Muslims all over the world are going to totally freak, so with that Pisis I hope you are still alive during the dedication of the "neu" Temple. for me I would luv to see it and attend first hand but I'll probably be off this planet way out yonder through the sphere riding my 15,000 dollar road bike putting on hard core miles............. yeah that's how to do it.
> 
> Happy H ~ my Jewish friend's


Hehehe, you know you never disappoint me, E! 



Njaco said:


> My pre-wife is Jewish and we just lit the candles. We celebrate both holidays - my kids love it!


That's wonderful. That's the way how to do it - teaching understanding and tolerance. My grandma is Christian, so we celebrate Xmass with her... http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/how-do-i-do-2892.html


----------



## Njaco (Dec 5, 2007)

> - teaching understanding and tolerance.



with a wee bit of fairness and fair-play thrown in! I have a children's book about Hanukka that we read together and they love lighting the candles and the games.

Happy Hanukka to you Psis!


----------

